# Swordfishing Thursday & Friday



## solemeans (Jun 7, 2011)

Headed out Thursday from Destin. Any reports on the water around the edge & the nipple?


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

solemeans said:


> Headed out Thursday from Destin. Any reports on the water around the edge & the nipple?


 
the water is green in that area.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Fiver said:


> the water is green in that area.


 

I need to add VERY green in that area and way farther south. We didnt find blue water till about 120 miles south this past weekend.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, very dirty at the steps and elbow yesterday. 

But, thats the best thing about swordfishing. It doesn't matter what the water color is on the surface, they are usually well below the murky surface water.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

You are going to need to be a good bit past the edge if you want to catch a swordie...


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Should be busy in the canyon...BayPoint and the 40/40 begin Thursday...boats leave Thur afternoon from respective ports. They have a Million dollar insurance policy for the boat that breaks the Florida State record 618. I'm with Chris don't worry too much about the color of the water, keep an eye for bait in the lights, then you know at least there is forage opportunities during your set up and drift


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll add this as well, depth is not the determining factor in finding a good sword spot. Last year we caught a few fish in under 500ft as well as many much deeper but the common link between any highly productive sword spot and another is its ability to hold bait. Find a high concentration of bait and put out your spread, regardless of depth (I'd stay around the shelf and out though).


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Unfortunately the water quality does not seem to be improving much, blue water remains way out and to the east


----------



## solemeans (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the good info. Talked to my partner & we've about decided to forgo the swordy trip since Baypoint is going on. It'll get crowded out there Thursday nite. Guess we'll go snapper fishing on some of our private holes. Get to try out my new Takoda 700. Anybody catching snapper?


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

> Find a high concentration of bait and put out your spread, regardless of depth (I'd stay around the shelf and out though).


This makes perfect sense, but...how is this effectively accomplished? I have a 1000w airmar B260 transducer using a Raymarine unit and have not really been able to find any bait in water over 1000ft. I may not be tuning it right I usually set it to auto and it runs the 50hz mode. I would think that my setup would be decent to at least read the top 500 ft. 

We usually don't rely on the sounder in depth over 600ft. We often get antsy to fish and setup where we find any surface clues (flyers, rips, or just known structure areas i.e. Steps, spur). Our success record reflects it. But, fairly stating it we have not targeted swords in full ernest. We usually try for swords when tuna do not cooperate at the rigs. So, long story short no swords on the deck. A few hooked and lost "swords" or sharks. 

Any insight that anyone would like to share would be appreciated.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

At night, bait will scatter throughout the higher water column. You may or may not clearly mark it but we usually get out before dark to look for deep scattering layers and large schools of squid. If you are in an area that seems like a good spot due to current, surface clues, etc, put out a few baits and pay attention to the sounder and the activity around the lights. If you fish for an hour or more without any bites or haven't marked or seen any bait. It may be wise to move. Sure I've caught swords in areas where we haven't marked much of anything but I've almost always hooked up in areas where there was a noticable amount of bait. I fish 4 to 6 lines depending on the crew on board with us and I look at the odds tipping in my favor when I can effectively fish 5 lines from 100-400ft in 500-700ft of water depth. You cover much more of the water column than when fishing 1200ft. Once again though, the depth isn't as important to me as the amount of bait, and there was a ton of bait around the elbow and steps on Monday in 650-800ft.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Cool thanks for the input. 

We have not moved once we set up our spread. Usually people start wanting to sleep or relax. But, we should be more proactive and move I guess. Really being lazy probably. 

Sounds like if you are moving within an hour that your bites are coming soon and often. 

If the water gets a little better, and closer, we will give it a try.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

What does your rig look like. 2 droppers with a weight on the end to hold the current and squid???


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

One bait per rod. I hate to think of what would happen if the other hook managed to make its way into me while still attached to a green sword.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Whole squid or live bait? I know if I could catch squid in my lights that would be preferable.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Head Kned said:


> Whole squid or live bait? I know if I could catch squid in my lights that would be preferable.


Both live and dead baits of different types. squid are obviously a staple


----------

